# Eterna Serial Numbers...



## gatorcpa (Feb 11, 2006)

...may be found by following the links on this post in the "Links and Articles" section of this board:

Serial number lookups

Rejoice Eterna collectors!
gatorcpa


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Well found that man!

This is - I believe - particularly timely as the 'contact' button on the official Eterna site appears to have been removed. Here - have a banana.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

excellent sleuthing! :-!

that would put this 549xxxx at 1967 :-d


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)

fascinating. 

so, if serial numbers correlate to actual production, then eterna produced just over 100k watches a year during the "golden age" of the 50s and 60s. compare this with omega which produced over 700k watches a year during that same timeframe. 

that can't be right. can it?


----------



## gatorcpa (Feb 11, 2006)

sherwoodschwartz said:


> fascinating.
> 
> so, if serial numbers correlate to actual production, then eterna produced just over 100k watches a year during the "golden age" of the 50s and 60s. compare this with omega which produced over 700k watches a year during that same timeframe.
> 
> that can't be right. can it?


No, it probably isn't.

I seriously doubt that either Eterna or Omega used every available serial number in each annual block. 
gatorcpa


----------

